# Nebraska Taxidermist



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

Does anybody know of a good taxidermist in eastern nebraska, just got myself a pintail today and would like to get it stuff, what should i do with it until it goes to the taxidermist, should i bag it and freeze it??


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=29684

Here is the sticky from the top of this forum...

Congrats on the pinnie!

Ryan


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

How about supporting a sponsor of this site? I have NATIONWIDE SERVICE! Pintails are my speciality! www.roughridergamebirds.com


----------

